# Console von Eclipse in RCP einbauen?



## lam_tr (28. Apr 2010)

hallo,

ich habe für meine RCP eine Console in die Perspective eingefügt, funkioniert soweit auch, aber was mich halt da stört ist die Actionbar, kann ich sie irgendwie ausblenden?

Das markierte im Bild will ich weghaben.
Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

ich habe die Console direkt in Perspective.java eingebunden


```
MessageConsole myConsole = new MessageConsole("Console", null); // declare
	
		ConsolePlugin.getDefault().getConsoleManager().addConsoles(
				new IConsole[] { myConsole });
                layout.addView(IConsoleConstants.ID_CONSOLE_VIEW);
		MessageConsoleStream stream = myConsole.newMessageStream();
		PrintStream myS = new PrintStream(stream);
		System.setOut(myS); // link standard output stream to the console
		System.setErr(myS); // link error output stream to the console
```

vielen Dank!

Gruss Lam


----------



## Wildcard (28. Apr 2010)

Wenn die Actions declarativ per Plugin.xml eingefügt wurden kannst du sie ausfiltern in dem du eine Activity/Capability definierst. Wenn sie im Code hinzugefügt wurden musst du die View Subclassen und den Teil überschreiben oder deine eigene View basteln.


----------



## lam_tr (29. Apr 2010)

Die Actions sind nicht von mir deklariert, die wurden von Eclipse vermute ich mal übernommen, aber im Grunde genommen brauche ich Sie gar net... und wenn ich bei der Perspective das Standalone auf true mache wird es ganz nach oben verzerrt.


----------



## Wildcard (29. Apr 2010)

lam_tr hat gesagt.:


> Die Actions sind nicht von mir deklariert, die wurden von Eclipse vermute ich mal übernommen, aber im Grunde genommen brauche ich Sie gar net...


Das ist mir schon klar. Du musst nachschauen ob in der View die Actions deklarativ, oder programmatisch hinzugefügt wurden.


----------

